# 5w preg. would you know if anythings wrong?



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, im almost 5 weeks and im driving myself mad with worry, had 3rd icsi and on 1st week of 2ww i had spotting, brown and a bit of red (sorry if tmi) which lasted on and off for 4 days, i assumed the icsi hadnt worked as the same happened the last 2 times and we got bfn, put amazingly we got bfp. i had hcg levels tested, d13 and d15 and they had def. doubled but the clinic seemed a bit concernrd about the bleeding, i have got a scan but not til 26th jan, if the bleeding was a m/c would my hcg levels still of doubled, (the bleeding had stopped x2 days before testing)  is it likley to be ectopic? i know that until my scan theres nothing i can do (apart from drive myself  ) i was just wondering if there are any early signs i should be looking for, any advice would be great,
lisa x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, I don't know enough about this to help really but the clinic will be concerned about anything out of the ordinady.

Keep an eye out for further bleeding or pain.

Hope thats ok

Take care x


----------

